# Wired2Fish and Havoc Giveaway



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2013)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends at *Wired2Fish*.

When you enter, please be sure to thank them for their sponsorship on TinBoats in the "Comment" section of the entry form.

Berkley has 23 different shapes of their pro-designed HAVOC plastic baits. That is a shape for just about every kind of fishing and every situation. Each year more and more killer shapes enter their arsenal and because they have high quality and an attractive price, anglers clamor for more. 
Retail priced at $2.99 per package. These baits are affordable, work as advertised and designed by some of the best pros in fishing. Guys like Scott Suggs, Skeet Reese, Gary Klein, Mike Iaconelli, Boyd Duckett and Bobby Lane have put their stamp of approval on them. They stake their careers on them. 
We want Wired2Fish readers to have a chance to "wreak HAVOC" on the fish so we teamed up with Berkley and are giving away all 23 shapes to 6 winners in our latest giveaway. That's right - each winner will get 23 bags of baits! 
Included in this prize package is:

Beat Shad (on sale for $2.49 at Tackle Warehouse)
Bottom Hopper 
Bottom Hopper Jr
Craw Fatty
Devil Spear
Devil Spear Jr
Federale
Grass Pig
Hawk Hawg
Juice Worm
The Jerk
Pit Boss
Papa Pit Boss
Pit Chunk
Sick Fish Jr
Sick Fish (on sale for $2.49 at Tackle Warehouse)
Rocket Craw
Slop Craw
Papa Sick Fish
Smash Tube
Subwoofer
The Deuce
Wide Load 

You can check them out at Berkley-Fishing.com. We will have 6 winners of the entire set.

The giveaway ends May 2, 2013. Just fill out the form at the link below, and you're entered for chance to win. Good Luck!

One entry per person please.

https://blog.wired2fish.com/wreaking-havoc-giveaway/


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2013)

23 bags for each winner? Im in on this for sure.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2013)

Jim said:


> 23 bags for each winner? Im in on this for sure.



Good I hope you win so you can give me the baits - you will never use them anyway


----------



## simbelle (Apr 17, 2013)

In, and thanks for the baits Wired2Fish.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Apr 17, 2013)

:USA1: IN


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 18, 2013)

im in....thanks wired2fish!!!


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 18, 2013)

In, thanks W2F!


----------



## wingsnhammers (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm definitely in! Ive been spending alot of time at Wired 2 Fish lately. There is alot of good info there!


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh man Im in!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 23, 2013)

wingsnhammers said:


> I'm definitely in! Ive been spending alot of time at Wired 2 Fish lately. There is alot of good info there!


No kidding.....I've been saying that for several years. Best fishing site out there!


----------

